

Network maps reveal hidden molecular connections between disparate diseases - denzil_correa
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150129-networks-reveal-the-connections-of-disease/

======
biomcgary
The disease maps also work across species. I publised a paper on the topic a
few years ago.
[http://www.pnas.org/content/107/14/6544.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/107/14/6544.full)

------
shock
I would love to have access to this kind of data sets to be able to to my own
analyses.

